# Walmart



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Bismarck, ND will open two Super Walmarts (North/South) soon. I thought this link was interesting...

http://www.walmartworkersrights.org/

Garth's song had an interesting twist and you might enjoy the humor.


----------



## zwohl (Nov 9, 2005)

HAHAHA :beer:


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

I had to forward that to my bosses   We are a union shop and I'm sure they will love that one. :wink:


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Nice! I was told by a woman at Preferance Personal in Fargo, that the only two things I could ever accomplish in life without college, would be to either work at Wal-Mart, or work in an assembly line. She told me to go apply at Wal-Mart, and said she would give me a call if any assembly line work opens up. So, in other words, if you ever need to apply for a job through Preferance Personal, don't apply for it!!! They are horrible people, and that is a company that should be shut down immediatly, before I burn it down. The job I applied for didn't even require any college, and I met all of the qualifications for it, but someone else got it first. The woman who interviewed me could have said, "Someone else already got the job." But no, she had to ramble on about how much of a dumb idiot I am for not going to college.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

LOL thats pretty funny


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Good, can't stand him anyway.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

I am not all about unions, as a matter of fact I feel everyone should get their due on their merits. Everyone has the oppurtunity to better their lives if they choose to pursue.

On the other hand, when the worlds largest and strongest retail corporation has more employess on govt, assistance than any other it shows how low folks will go. They come 2 at a time to a town the size of Bismarck-Mandan with all the small shops in their sites, and most likely will plow down Sears and K-mart while they are at it.

Once they get their way, and they will, who is going to hold them in line?
No one, the guaranteed low price will be the ONLY price. Their price.


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

4curl,
I cant believe it but i agree with your entire post. :beer: 
Something needs to be done, wal-mart is creating a monopoly!


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

I have always said Wal-mart will implode, it's just a matter of time.

RC, I have seen you over react in some other threads also. I am sure whoever you dealt with at preference told you that you could "go farther with a college degree". You heard what you wanted to here. I know you are going to say that I wasn't there to hear what she said. I have worked with Preference for over eight years both obtaining employees and them placing me in two really good jobs, so I know the people there and I know how they handle people. It is true, your chances on finding a better job starts with furthering your education, be it a tech school or a 4-year college.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

4CurlRedleg said:


> I am not all about unions, as a matter of fact I feel everyone should get their due on their merits. Everyone has the oppurtunity to better their lives if they choose to pursue.


Right on 4curl :beer:


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

:toofunny: :rollin:


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Tony Turner said:


> I have always said Wal-mart will implode, it's just a matter of time.
> 
> RC, I have seen you over react in some other threads also. I am sure whoever you dealt with at preference told you that you could "go farther with a college degree". You heard what you wanted to here. I know you are going to say that I wasn't there to hear what she said. I have worked with Preference for over eight years both obtaining employees and them placing me in two really good jobs, so I know the people there and I know how they handle people. It is true, your chances on finding a better job starts with furthering your education, be it a tech school or a 4-year college.


You can talk to the woman I talked to. I didn't over react at all. That was a really mean thing of her to say to me, and she could have put it in much nicer terms. When I walked in there to apply, I seriously thought, "Wow! Preferance Personal would be an awesome place to have a career at!" They were very polite out in the front office and lobby, but when I got behind closed doors with them for an interview, the she-devil's horns came out, and she was the rudest person I've ever had to deal with. I am going to keep telling friends of mine to never go through Preference, because I don't want anyone else to have to go through what I went through. I stand by my word, and I'm sure I'm not the only one that has been screwed over by them.


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

Well, i have one thing to say.... I LOVE WALMART!!!!! :beer:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Haha, thats a good little show....we are getting a new walmart supercenter in town here  I better go looking for a new job since I work at k-mart :roll:


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

That's great!!

R_C> Why do you have to make every thread about you?


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Why is Walmart Successful? Beacuse everyone shops at their stores...Unfortunately......they will shut down the mom and pops that are poorly run in a given location and they have very poor benefits but as long as the average joe keeps supporting their stores they will continue to grow.

As to the college thing.....I'm sorry if some of you don't like this statement or don't agree with it but go to college, trade school or inherit the family business. Without one of those three things you will be handicapping yourself in your search for a successful career. I know for many people that money is an issue.....but there are guys on this sight that have made it not only through college but also graduate school on hard work and a couple of part time jobs......It'll be worth it!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Field Hunter said:


> Why is Walmart Successful? Beacuse everyone shops at their stores...Unfortunately......they will shut down the mom and pops that are poorly run in a given location and they have very poor benefits


What kind of a business plan would you use to remain sucessful in a mom & pop store?


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Lvn2Hnt said:


> That's great!!
> 
> R_C> Why do you have to make every thread about you?


Lvn2Hnt> Why is your soul purpose in life to always try to start drama?

It was a simple statement I had to say about Walmart, sorry...didn't know it was illegal.

Do you have PMS or what? Give me a break. And get over it. This is the open forum.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Hmm, I guess I will just stay out of this one this time, but oh nevermind, lmao :idiot:


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

4CurlRedleg said:


> Field Hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Why is Walmart Successful? Beacuse everyone shops at their stores...Unfortunately......they will shut down the mom and pops that are poorly run in a given location and they have very poor benefits
> ...


A business plan as a mom & pop store is very difficult unless you are a very specific or detailed shop. larger stores are competitive because they get the tax breaks, centralized buying and of course the big cash flow to get through hard times. With out the purchasing power and cash flow it is really tough to make it and stay completitive. There are very few "loyal" customers out there, every one shops by PRICE.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Ranger_Compact said:


> It was a simple statement I had to say about Walmart, sorry...didn't know it was illegal.
> 
> Do you have PMS or what? Give me a break. And get over it. This is the open forum.


Although your post contained some Walmart content, it was pretty much not about Walmart. In internet-speak that is known as a hijack and it it goes against common courtesy on internet forums.

Although this is the open forum, if you have a bone to pick or need to vent about Preference Personal you can do so in a seperate thread.

Now the PMS thing could probably be construed as a personal attack. That goes against the terms and conditions of the forum.

Please play nice. That goes to everybody.

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

RL, shouldn't you be changing the baby?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Burly1 said:


> RL, shouldn't you be changing the baby?


Or trying to get some sleep now while you still can!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

In reference to college,

It's a good thing that not everyone can go to college. I like McDonald's, and it would be a sad day if we had to close businesses such as that because all of the workers were going back to college for different jobs.

This is said slightly tongue in cheek (slightly), but what it comes down to is this...not everyone is college material. Kind of like Bush's NO CHILD LEFT BEHIND ACT. It will never happen. It's impossible.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Just in case you haven't read it: http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/terms.html

This thread's original comment is about WalMart coming to Bismarck and their history with unions and the indirect & direct effects they have on a town's economy....(along with a pretty darn funny animation)

If you can't play nicely in the sandbox, Chris or Doug will come in here and ground you from playing anymore.... 'nuff said.

I think this topic has been thoroughly discussed. Let it go.

Ryan

.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Oy oy oy oy..... :roll:

I have a feeling that most here are thinking the same thing I'm thinking, and it's not about Walmart or college.

But, I still loved the Garth video!!! Such a sucker for those flash videos, I am, I am.


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

Here's a simple question regarding Walmart. They want to come into some town and all anyone hears is how they suck and pay people nothing and have no benefits etc. Then the store opens and they have more applicants than available jobs, so i guess my question is where do all the applicants come from? Are they CEOs,Doctors, Lawyers, Business owners that apply or could it be that most have an even ****tier job or maybe do not have any job at all. I would guess that when people apply that they know what the pay is ,but perhaps they advertise the job for $70/ hour and then when you are hired they tell you it was a typo and should have been $7. If this is the case then they should be shut down,if not I would say all the union loving whiners should shut the hell up.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Not to mention the long line of shoppers that will be there. If people feel so strongly about this then they should just keep going to their normal stores and support them. But everyone always has to have the next best thing no matter what the cost is and by cost I don't mean $$$. Just another case of people b!tching to b!tch.


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

scissorbill I think your right. I know that most of the objection to Walmart is someone who points to the fact that they do not have a Union. It is their business and as such I can buy stuff there cheaper. Do they hurt the mom and pops I would venture say yes in general.

I have no problems with them but prefer them not in my back yard which is most likely going to happen. I live in the area of Fargo where Walmart wants to build. There is alot of opposition from the neighborhood as we would prefer them go to the west side of I29. Being honest will I boycott them for moving in 2 blocks from me. Not very likely but I would like to see them go into an undeveloped area rather than a developed. Do I think I will get what I hope for with them on the West side, not likely but that is life. It won't be Walmarts decision it is the City of Fargo as they have to rezone it to allow them. Walmart just prefers it so I can't hold Walmart to blame it would be the City for rezoning.

Walmart should be able run their business without unions if they desire IMO. Now I know my anti-union stance will offend some but hey your affiliation to them may be as strong as my opposition and that is fine. They are a large business and as a result have a target on them for anything. I had friends in college work for them and I recall he was happy about it at the time I also had a cousin who worked for them as a manager but was fired due to him breaking a rule they had. He screwed up and he was gone. Now could he sue, maybe but why. He agreed to their rules and broke them. People are hired for X amount and then complain. Why not just leave and find a different job that offers better wages or benefits? If it doesn't exist at another box store why do you think they should offer it?


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Go back and check, liberals will attack (thru their liberal organizations and lawyers) any person or business that become too sucessful, ie.... McD's, Walmart, Exxon and Bill Gates the list goes on and on. They put a lot of noise out there to work everyone up to try to discredit and damage these people and CO's.
Too bad people fall into the trap of BS.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm always amused when the subject of WalMart comes up. Usually it is the same complaints of non union workers and mom and pop stores going out of business. The thing about the union is if they don't need it and they are doing good then who is to complain. The mom and pop stores is a hard issue. Yes it is true some if not most mom and pop stores may have to shut their doors. But what does that really mean. You have mom, pop, junior, and sis down at the local dry goods store and they do pretty good, always have and are decent people. Half the time they don't have what you want but they can order it for you, but if you don't want to wait a couple weeks you can drive 30 miles to a larger town to get what you need. Then WalMart moves in and they go out of business. Who is the real losers there. Yes four people just lost their jobs but what about the 200 locals that WalMart just hired. Doesn't that mean less welfare, less crime, more money to be spent in the community, more tax revenue for roads, schools, and that new civic center the town has always wanted. Not to mention WalMarts prices are low enough to keep a little extra money in your pocket. In my opinion I don't think a town loses when Walmart builds near by.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Gohon said:


> Doesn't that mean less welfare, less crime, more money to be spent in the community, more tax revenue for roads, schools, and that new civic center the town has always wanted. Not to mention WalMarts prices are low enough to keep a little extra money in your pocket. In my opinion I don't think a town loses when Walmart builds near by.


Less welfare?? :-?

Lower prices?? :-?

You need to do a little more background work friend.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> You need to do a little more background work friend


I don't think so but I'm certainly willing to listen if you think that is wrong. If they hire 200 new employees that is two hundred people off the unemployed list. And I don't think anyone can claim that WalMart has higher prices than most mom and pop stores. But, like I said I'm willing to listen if you wish to expand.........


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

They don't take 200 people from the soup line, they get them from the stores that have shut down because of them and the shops that are paying marginal wages.

It is a brainwash job that their prices are lower than ALL the rest of the stores, when you grow as large as they have with as many stores they have the perception of price domination is hard for most people to realize that it just isn't so. If you shop them when they decide to clear something out that is when no one can compete and that is what people remember in the long term. That ploy alone can wipe out smaller competitors in a short period of time. You must remember 1 or 2 stores do not have the luxury of giving mdse away, while 1000's of stores can and will.

They key in on 3 to 400 items that people must buy and knock the price so low that most shops can't buy them for what they are selling them for.
When the small shops try to compete they go broke doing so, not holding the margin it takes to make the wheel go round they just simply fizzle out and become known as the retailer who tried to get rich of his neighbor because the Walmart sells it for pennies less.

As far as the community economy goes, they do generate tax revenue, they do generate payroll taxes, but they also keep or put a drain on the social services by employing lower end folks that qualify for assistance while working at Walmart. Not everyone that works there is on assistance, certainly not the majority but for the worlds largest retailer to have employees on welfare doesn't sit well.

I could go on and on but I won't, I've had my fill of Walmart discussion.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

WOW! sounds like he was programmed by the LEFT!

Our military personnel have been on food stamps for years so what's that mean? Welfare?

If your a TAX payer, your their employer, so shame on you then!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Alaskan Brown Bear Killer said:


> WOW! sounds like he was programmed by the LEFT!


You talkin' to me?


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

4CurlRedleg said:


> Alaskan Brown Bear Killer said:
> 
> 
> > WOW! sounds like he was programmed by the LEFT!
> ...





> 4CurlRedleg Posted: Sat Feb 25, 2006 8:47 am Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


WOW! Where did you get that INFO?

Alaskan Brown Bear Killer Posted: Sat Feb 25, 2006 10:54 am Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> WOW! sounds like he was programmed by the LEFT!
> 
> Our military personnel have been on food stamps for years so what's that mean? Welfare?


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

I can't tell if your trying to start some crap or just can't follow along.

Either way it is what it is.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

4CurlRedleg said:


> They don't take 200 people from the soup line, they get them from the stores that have shut down because of them and the shops that are paying marginal wages.
> 
> It is a brainwash job that their prices are lower than ALL the rest of the stores, when you grow as large as they have with as many stores they have the perception of price domination is hard for most people to realize that it just isn't so. If you shop them when they decide to clear something out that is when no one can compete and that is what people remember in the long term. That ploy alone can wipe out smaller competitors in a short period of time. You must remember 1 or 2 stores do not have the luxury of giving mdse away, while 1000's of stores can and will.
> 
> ...


Great post 4Curl

This is exactly why WalMart comes in and stomps out the competition. Let's not forget what they are doing on a world wide scope. They go into China and demand they be able to make a 31" TV for $150. They pay the Chinese company a set (low) contract rate for the manufacture of the item. The Chinese employees make $1.50 a day, but that is huge to them as most make $0.50 in that area. They save huge $$ not having it made in a more expensive country. They then force that company to keep producing those TV's cheaper and cheaper, while taking the cost savings and passing it on to the bottom line. They then ship that TV back over here and sell it for $200, which is still less than the $400 that most sell the TV for. They still manage another $50 profit per TV, while keeping the competition at bay with an impossibly low product.

So tell me...how are mom and pop supposed to compete with a TV they get from Sony for $375 and try to sell it at $399....when WalMart has their own TV factory in China pumping them out at $150? THIS is why Mom and Pop shops can't compete. When WallyWorld comes in to a community, the entire economy of scale changes to the detriment of local shops who can't compete with Wally's distribution/production/price advantages.

How is it that a company that has owners who are 3 of the world's richest 20 people, has half of its employees on gvmt assistance? Do you REALLY think they care about an employees total welfare? Compared to other similar multi billion dollar corporations, WalMart does not operate the same. The other companies provide 401K's, HealthCare and Dental/Vision for all of their employees. Not Walmart.

Maybe their gross profit would make more sense if it wasn't split 3 ways between Sam's children? What will make you people realize the real story about how the wool is pulled over your eyes?

I too am tired of fighting over this WalMart issue. Most here don't have the capacity to fully comprehend the entire scope of the issue. THAT is exactly what WalMart counts on to continue their ways and why grassroots efforts to prevent them coming into communities will rarely work.... WalMart counts on your greed for low prices without fulling comprehending the side effects.... It's worked in the past... why should it change now?

Ryan

.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

4 Curl, Mr. Brown Bear killer has an extreme case of tunnel vision. Anything or anybody that doesn't agree with him is a liberal plot. He simply is as he has lived, someone who defines his politics by what his superiors told him during his 25 years in the USAF. A noble profession but not one condusive to expansive thought processes regarding politics. Look around Mr. Brown Bear Killer, even a die hard conservative ought to be able to tell that his party isn't exactly doing the best job at running things these days. Watching you peg different posters in these forums as liberals, simply because they have the ability to turn their heads from side to side and view the big picture is getting just a little old. You're not a Republican Mr. Killer. you're not even a conservative. From viewing so many of your nonsensical posts, which contain zero information, and your venomous attacks on anything that does not mirror your extremely narrow views, it appears that you must be an isolationist. One who is best left to himself so that he does no harm to others. Our great country's least populated landmass is a good place for you to do your business. Burl


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

4CurlRedleg, you make some good points but not surprisingly I don't agree with all of them. For example the jobs don't go to the stores that went out of business unless those stores shut down before WalMart open it's doors which is not the case. And I don't see why anyone would leave one job paying minimum wages for another job doing the same. None of that makes any sense to me. Granted WalMart is/has become a conglomerate in their own right but that doesn't make them evil anymore than it ,makes Microsoft evil. Walmart does have a habit of building close to K-Mart and Target and I would guess just for the reason as to run them out of town but then again I don't see any big loss there as both these stores are lousy to start, at least to me. Funny thing is I sometimes shop at the PX at Tinker Air Force base and more often than not I find the items at the PX are usually higher than at WalMart. What does that tell you. Only thing that makes the PX prices palatable is there is no sales tax. So the WalMart prices are lower than most and there certainly is nothing imaginary about that. I guess we will just have to agree to disagree.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Burl
Guys like you can't stand seeing someones point of view if it differs from yours.
No one cared about walmart when they were small, now that they make a couple of bucks people come out of the woodwork trying to sue them and bad mouth them. Why should Walmart treat it's employee's better than we treat our GI's


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I absolutely can stand, and even enjoy other people's opinions. It's not that to which I object. It's the fact that rather than replying with useful information, you always seem to think that you are making a point by issuing some kind of smart remark, mostly having little to do with the subject, that contributes nothing whatsoever to the discussion. 
Maybe you should try to explain to us why the wage structure of one of the world's largest retail corporations has anything whatever to do with what our government pays it's military employees. On the surface, it's apples to oranges. Tell us why not. The only thing that lends credibility to one's remarks is the content and tone of their response. You seem to be an intelligent man, and if I try hard enough, I can sometimes see wisdom in your posts. In truth, many of your views mirror my own. I am truly a conservative, but I always try to consider differing points of view. If you would simply take the time to consider your remarks before commiting them to the page your credibility with those with whom you are communicating would rise a great deal. An individual feeling strongly about a subject is important to the continuing development of our great nation. I would never try to tell you that your opinion counted for nothing. My only wish would be that you try and remember that everyone else's opinion counts for one each, just like yours and that refusing to even consider options and issuing curt, useless responses, portrays you as being narrow minded. You have, after serving in the armed forces for 25 years, the ability to create positive change by sharing your wisdom. Please do so. Burl


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Sorry I didn't draw you a better picture, my bad!


----------

